# Lab not paying attention



## GOLFWACKER (Oct 4, 2006)

I have a two year old Lab and need some help on keeping her focused on what's going on over the decoys rather then looking at me. Is there a drill I can do with her to get her attention on birds flying rather than looking at me or will that come from experience.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

I have the opposite problem my golden retriever cannot take his eyes off the birds. I have to hold his head down at times. My dog is so excited about hunting. So I guess to get your dog interested it needs to understand what the hunt is about. It may be just a matter of time. As always be patient with dogs.


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

go out in the yard and throw dummies up in the air tell him mark every time you do. when he gets used to it just take him out and tell him mark he should start looking in the air every time. when your in the blind when a bird comes in say mark he will spot the bird and start looking where ever you look. i did this and now i can face the other direction when hunting alone and he saves my back. he will spot birds a long ways away. hope this helps


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

I put my dog in a pop up blind/kennel... keeps him looking forward instead of all around... also keeps him from moving so much


----------

